# You Like DC-3s? Daks over Normandy 2019



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Yup, that question applies here, I'd never seen as many DC-3s and derivatives in one place before and there were a whole lot of them here, but that was the only real good thing about this event at Caen Carpiquet airport that was supposed to be a follow-on from the excellent Daks over Duxford, which I was told was great, even though it also rained. Held as part of the Overlord 75 commemorations in June 2019, this 'airshow' was a washout. The organisers had not anticipated the number of attendees, so facilities were sparse, there was no shelter, only two food outlets, none of which had hot drinks (!) and eight portaloos to cater for around 10,000 people and on top of that, it rained all day, which meant the flying programme was cancelled without much warning at all. This meant that along with several thousand other attendees, all I did was wander about in the rain for a few hours looking at wet DC-3s and photographing everything that moved. By mid-afternoon, some of us had gone to the airport passenger terminal for coffee and camped there for shelter from the miserable weather. Nonetheless, I got some interesting shots of DC-3s in the moody weather and it is likely that I won't get to see such a massed formation of them again, unless I get to Oshkosh one day, that is...





DSC_0008

D-Day Doll and That's All... Brother were on the flying schedule, but both remained on the ground all day until late afternoon when the latter decided that truly was all...

A glimpse at the variety of aircraft on display. Lucky I had my big lens with me, the aircraft were some distance away from the crowdline.




DSC_0011

A UC-46 providing a wee bit of difference to the line-up.




DSC_0036

Brooding weather resulted in some atmospheric shots.




DSC_0045




DSC_0063




DSC_0075

At last, some action...




DSC_0083




DSC_0088




DSC_0130




DSC_0102




DSC_0105

P-51s are definitely exciting, but watching them get wet whilst doing nothing isn't so much.




DSC_0113




DSC_0114 l], on Flickr

Normal traffic for Caen Carpiquet intermingled with a few exotic types...

A319.




DSC_0179

C-17.




DSC_0197

Embraer E190.




DSC_0216

Cessna Citation Sovereign




DSC_0220

USAF C-40B




DSC_0227

More to come...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Continuing Daks over Normandy, more Daks doing stuff, including being photogenic.




DSC_0078 




DSC_0029 




DSC_0091 

The interloper, a Lisunov Li-2.




DSC_0098 




DSC_0127




DSC_0129 




DSC_0131 




DSC_0167

Some more miscellany...

SNJ.




DSC_0111 

Boeing 717.




DSC_0142 

ATR-72.




DSC_0161

Eurocopter EC-145.




DSC_0175 

Beech King Air.




DSC_0234 

Finally, retreating to the terminal for a recap of the day's events...




DSC_0239 

P-51s are off.




DSC_0243 




DSC_0247 

That's All... Brother has had enough, too.




DSC_0253

More pictures here: Daks Over Normandy

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice collection, even catching the Li-2.

Too bad there wasn't an L2D, then you would have had the full suite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Too bad there wasn't an L2D, then you would have had the full suite.



Thanks man, I'm sure if they slapped a Meatball on the side of one of the camo ones the illusion might work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> even catching the Li-2.



Here's a piccie of the Li-2 I'd caught the day before. Apparently it didn't get out of Hungary much, so it was good to see it.




DSC_0778-2

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2021)

Great shots


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)

Agree.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2021)

Good shots Grant.
The Duxford part of the event was good, despite rain and wind, with some mass formations and a few *very* low passes, although, due to the poor weather, the para drops did not go ahead.
I did a thread on it at the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2021)

Lovely shots Grant!


----------

